# Ich suche ein Spiel was ich vor Jahren mal gespielt habe!



## Minion47x (3. August 2017)

Hey Com. ich wusste nicht wohin mit diesem Thema 

Ich hoffe ich könnt mir behilflich sein bei meiner suche nach einem Spiel. Da ich nicht weiß wie ich das Spiel per Google suchen soll frage ich mal hier habe mich erst neu angemeldet hier
aber ich hoffe ihr nehmt mich gut auf. Genug gelabert ich suche ein Deathmatch Spiel in sportlicher Richtung ich habe es mit 1 oder 2 Kollegen gezockt und mit sportlich meine ich die Spielcharaktere
ich hab zum beispiel immer ein Charakter gehabt ich konnte mit Baseball und Ball andere abschießen dann gab es das selbe noch als Basktetballer glaub ich und als Hockeyspieler und viele mehr 
Zur Grafik kann ich nicht viel sagen ist zu lang her aber ich kann mich dran erinnern das es Comic mäßig war aber nicht zu viel Comic. Mir liegt der Name des Spiels irgendwie auf der Zunge aber keine ahnung mehr.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen mit den kleinen Infos ^^


----------



## Minion47x (3. August 2017)

wenn ich hinzufügen darf die spieler sicht ist in third person


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2017)

Witzige Idee - allerdings dürfte da, wenn das Game schon älter ist, ohnehin online nichts mehr los sein bzw. das Game nicht mehr online verfügbar sein ^^   oder war das sogar LAN-fähig, und du willst es mit 2-3 PCs/Laptops bei Dir zu Hause gegen Freunde spielen?


Es könnte natürlich auch ne Mod gewesen sein, zB für Half-Life oder Quake oder Unreal Tournament oder so...


----------



## Minion47x (6. August 2017)

ne war nen online spiel 
half life oder so hat aber doch keine comic grafik


----------



## NOT-Meludan (6. Oktober 2017)

Das klingt irgendwie nach Lethal League für mich. Halte ich aber eher für ausgeschlossen, da es ja sonst auf Steam  immer noch vorhanden wäre.
Ansonsten klingt das nach irgend einem kleinen Indie-Titel, den nicht viele kennen scheinbar.


----------

